# my wild mayan cichlids for sale



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

they've already bred for me







their tails were damaged but are healing back.

check em out


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

..


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

this guy seems to be developing a hump...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet fish, love the colours, did u collect them yourself?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> sweet fish, love the colours, did u collect them yourself?


thnx, yes. the pics dont do them justice. great predators!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Let me tell you from experience, nothing lives with those fish, I caught a bunch in the Glades about 8 years ago and sold them to pet stores in Ft Myers and Naples, they never bought anymore, everytime they sold them to customers the customers brought them back, they would kill everything in the tank. Very nice fish for a single species tank only :laugh:


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

gotta love the uros it seems they do best in groups of 5 or more but they seem to pick certain smaller ones out in smaller groups


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

nice uro's


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are absolutely gorgeous. Wild specimens are great because they have the red coloring, whereas captive breds lack it entirely.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

clean that glass


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx for all the compliments guys, these guys are great, and i have had alot of these guys in and out of that tank, they sell quick. if i clean it it will get stained again from the ones leaving and entering the tanks, active guys.


----------

